# What is a healthy weight?



## StanelyPidge09

Hi everyone! 

What is a healthy weight for a feral pigeon about 7 months old? 

I keep track of Stanley's behavior, weights, food changes, vet visits, etc in a journal to keep track of his health and it got me thinking about his weight. I asked the rehabber I work for about how much he should weigh and they said around 500 g. Stanley is generally somewhere between 380 and 395g. I usually weigh him every other day or every day in the afternoon. He doesn't seem to vary much in his weight (average weight = 388 g.) from day to day.

Is this a healthy weight? 

I am also worried about his B12 intake. I do not feed him pellets and would rather not. How else can I provide him with this vitamin? Would mealworms provide that to him?

Thank you, I really appreciate all the advice  Boy has little pidgy taken over my life and thoughts


----------



## TerriB

Most ferals are smaller than most homers. From the ferals I've weighed, Stanley's weight seems about right. Every bird is an individual, so it's best to check the keel (breast bone). When his body laying in your hand, you should just barely feel the keel between the breast muscles. Thanks for being so diligent in his care!

Regarding B12, I use a complete pigeon vitamin several times a week. I've used Winsmore and Global's liquid vitamin (both are added to the bird's water). I know some folks also use Red Cell, an equine product.

Glad you are enjoying Stanley!


----------



## Skyeking

No worms, please. Pigeons can get parasites from them.

You need to give your bird the full range of B vitamins, not just B12. They work better together the way nature meant for them to be.

You can use Brewers yeast, just sprinkle a little over the seed, and I always follow up wih probiotics.

Stanley sounds like he has a good weight on him, if he is average zize. My hefty homer Skye weighs close to 400 gramms and he is a bit overweight.


----------



## spirit wings

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What is a healthy weight for a feral pigeon about 7 months old?
> 
> I keep track of Stanley's behavior, weights, food changes, vet visits, etc in a journal to keep track of his health and it got me thinking about his weight. I asked the rehabber I work for about how much he should weigh and they said around 500 g. Stanley is generally somewhere between 380 and 395g. I usually weigh him every other day or every day in the afternoon. He doesn't seem to vary much in his weight (average weight = 388 g.) from day to day.
> 
> Is this a healthy weight?
> 
> I am also worried about his B12 intake. I do not feed him pellets and would rather not. How else can I provide him with this vitamin? Would mealworms provide that to him?
> 
> Thank you, I really appreciate all the advice  Boy has little pidgy taken over my life and thoughts



why are you so worried about his weight? has he been sick?


----------



## StanelyPidge09

Thank you everyone.

TerriB- Thank you for the suggestions! 

TreesGray- No, to the worms, good to know  According to the pigeon book I have, Stanley gets a good supply of all the other B vitamins (B1, B2, B6, and B10), except B12, because he doesn't have any food of animal origin in his diet. Does Brewers yeast contain B12?

I also read in my book that giving vitamin supplements can be harmful because the body stops utilizing the natural vitamins from their food, it just gets flushed out and the body relies on the artificial vitamins. Is this true? 

Spirit Wings- No he hasn't been sick, thank goodness  I was just curious as to what an optimal weight would be. I like to keep track of his weight just in case he were to get sick and lose weight, I would quickly pick up on it.


----------



## spirit wings

Spirit Wings- No he hasn't been sick, thank goodness I was just curious as to what an optimal weight would be. I like to keep track of his weight just in case he were to get sick and lose weight, I would quickly pick up on it.


I see, everyday is a bit over kill though...lol.... less stress with a once a week weigh in or even the good old pick him up and feel his keel for a second every now and then....lol..


----------



## StanelyPidge09

Most of the time I weigh him every other day but your right it probably is more then necessary  However, weighing him is very easy, not stressful for him at all. I have trained him to jump on the scale by offering him lentils so when he sees me getting the scale down from the closet, he is eagerly waiting. He jumps right on the scale and I reward him with his lentils; it only takes like 10 sec. 

I read a scientific article that says that you tell the sex of a pigeon by how variable their weight is from day to day. Males are supposed to be fairly consistent while females vary greatly from day to day. I thought it would be interesting to see if I got the same results as the study did, so I started keeping track of his weight more frequently. Its an interesting theory.


----------



## spirit wings

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Most of the time I weigh him every other day but your right it probably is more then necessary  However, weighing him is very easy, not stressful for him at all. I have trained him to jump on the scale by offering him lentils so when he sees me getting the scale down from the closet, he is eagerly waiting. He jumps right on the scale and I reward him with his lentils; it only takes like 10 sec.
> 
> I read a scientific article that says that you tell the sex of a pigeon by how variable their weight is from day to day. Males are supposed to be fairly consistent while females vary greatly from day to day. I thought it would be interesting to see if I got the same results as the study did, so I started keeping track of his weight more frequently. Its an interesting theory.


well if you don't have anything else to do and it is fun and interacting with him then what the heck..... I just thought doing it that often was a little strange.


----------



## TerriB

StanelyPidge09 said:


> ...I have trained him to jump on the scale by offering him lentils so when he sees me getting the scale down from the closet, he is eagerly waiting. He jumps right on the scale and I reward him with his lentils; it only takes like 10 sec.
> 
> I read a scientific article that says that you tell the sex of a pigeon by how variable their weight is from day to day. Males are supposed to be fairly consistent while females vary greatly from day to day. I thought it would be interesting to see if I got the same results as the study did, so I started keeping track of his weight more frequently. Its an interesting theory.


Yep, I use hemp seed to reward my birds for standing on the scale. These pigeons are very clever, aren't they!

Don't know about the weight/sex connection. I've had better results based on behavior.


----------



## Skyeking

StanelyPidge09 said:


> TreesGray- No, to the worms, good to know  According to the pigeon book I have, Stanley gets a good supply of all the other B vitamins (B1, B2, B6, and B10), except B12, because he doesn't have any food of animal origin in his diet. Does Brewers yeast contain B12?


Yes, brewers yeast contains all the B vitamins in their natural state rendering them better absorbed and utilized. They get protein from the pigeon seed.

Is your bird getting any sunlight?


----------



## StanelyPidge09

TerriB, Yes they are very smart little buggers  Your right, behavior is a better indication of their sex. But since I know Stanley is a boy it is fun to see whether or not what they found in their study was true.  

Trees Gray, Brewers Yeast sounds great! How often would I put it on his seeds? 

Unfortunately, right now he does not get any natural light. I live in an apartment where pets are not allowed so his presence has to stay under wraps. However, I do have one of those "happy lights" in the room and I add cod liver oil to his seed once a month.


----------

